# 05 f250 turn signals and hazards won't work



## Highpoint com. (Dec 20, 2009)

Here is the problem. All my lights work, but the turn signals and hazards will not operate. Ive checked every stinking fuse and relay and all are good. I thought maybe it was the multi switch/wiper arm, but I installed a new one and still nothing. I was hauling an old trailer when it happened and I think it might have shorted something out, but I can't find anything wrong.:realmad:
Any ideas???


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Have you tried replacing the flasher? Shot in the dark there, but I'm subscribing as my 05's hazards don't work, but the turn signals work fine. Going to try replacing the flasher on mine and see if that takes care of it.


----------



## Highpoint com. (Dec 20, 2009)

Im going to replace the flasher today. Ill let you know if it helps


----------



## Eggie329 (Nov 25, 2009)

Try messing with the hazard light button with one of the turn signals on. I had a Chevy with no turns or hazards and pressing the hazard button fixed it. Mine was probably a bad switch.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

you say you checkes the fuses. did you look at them, or test them? fuses can look good, but still be bad.


----------



## Highpoint com. (Dec 20, 2009)

I checked them visually and with my ohm meter. I think the culprit is the flasher that is under the dash on the right side of the steering column. Its the only thing left that I haven't replaced (aside from a faulty wire). The part got back ordered and is coming in today so I'll let yal know what happens after installation.


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

This happened on my '03. It was the relay under the dash as you just mentioned. That is most likely the problem if you've checked all fuses, bulbs and switches.


----------



## Highpoint com. (Dec 20, 2009)

That was it. The relay under the dash behind the small glove box was blown. It's always a great feeling when you spend 150 bucks on a fix when it could have only cost 25. 

Thanks for the input guys


----------

